# Hedstrom Tricycle



## Jewelman13 (Nov 28, 2018)

Recently scored this Hedstrom tricycle. Pretty cool little guy. The strut are unusual. Anybody know the date of this little guy? Maybe 40’s-50’s?


----------



## Casper (Nov 28, 2018)

* they closed the Fichburg plant in 1950. So it must be late 40's*


----------



## ridingtoy (Nov 28, 2018)

Even if the head badge decal was missing, the teardrop shaped openings in the rear step plate would have positively ID'd it as a Hedstrom model. The curved struts are similar to Taylor trikes of the period. Interesting info Casper mentioned about the Fitchburg plant in dating the trike. I'll have to remember that point for future reference in dating them.

Dave


----------



## anders1 (Nov 28, 2018)

Diggin those truss rods!!


----------

